# Morels in the fall



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Just wondering if there would there be a fall crop to look for as well? And the timing of this if there is?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I sure wish there was a fall crop, but I'm afraid there is not. They are only found in the spring. Now you've got me craving a mess of morels. How dare you!.... lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Man that post title had me worried. lol I was thinking how the heck did I not know about a fall crop. lol Won't be long til the sang will be legal.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Header is probably referring to the fall "button" mushrooms. I don't hunt them so I can't say exactly when they will be in but it seems to me that sometime in September. Hopefully someone will chime in that gets them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen some buttons already, but September is usually the best time.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

If you found enough in the spring to dehydrate, then there are always morels to be had.  No buttons for me yet....but they're comming.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Appx 6 years ago while rabbit hunting in November It was a very warm day mid 60-70 degrees, and we had just had a week of warm weather I stumbled across two jumb yello morels growing along some rail road tracks..Never seen them in the fall before or since.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

One place where I deer hunt I found BIG puffballs every year. A few as big as basketballs. Anyone else eat puffballs? I know, left myself open for quite a few jokes here...lol.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Anyone else eat puffballs?


 If I didn't know you pard I'd really have to let you have it!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes you eat these, Of course before they go to brown & power. The last one I had it was big enough to share with two other people. The thing was about 3lbs and the size of a volleyball. This big you what to peel the skin off and fry them in butter and garlic or whatever seasoning you perfer. And to think when I was a youngen we use to throw these at each other. Guess you could say it was a raw food fight.;-}


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah puffballs should be comming around here before long. My grandma dips em in egg wash and fries them in butter. Add a little salt and pepper and they make some good eatn'. I have found some the size of basketballs in the past couple years. Last year was a really good year.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

so as long as they are white you can eat them I never knew that we see them as big as basket balls and smaller are the smaller ones better or does it matter?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The size of a softball or just larger are the best. The larger they get the tougher they get.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I found a puffball today as I was mowing one of our fields, dident see the second one so the mower ate it .


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

If any of you live near South Charleston I can tell you where you can get some big puff balls. You will not even need permission to get these. Go to the South Charleston Cemetery and walk the fence row. I was in there a few years ago and the vault guy had the cab of his truck full of them and he was smilling from ear to ear. If you can beat him to them have at it.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

found a nice mess of mushrooms last week after the rain. we call them pinkies but i think they are called meadow mushrooms. fried up most of them and ate a few raw. pretty good.

jcs


----------

